# Spitzer telescope = new views of the Milky Way



## Leon (Jun 6, 2008)

APOD: 2008 June 5 - Spitzer's Milky Way

the Spitzer telescope is offering some new views of our galaxy. it's tough to study, since we're sorta stuck inside it, but using infrared waves, astronomers are able to look through interstellar dust and shit.

here's an artists conception of the data:

APOD: 2008 June 6 - Two Armed Spiral Milky Way

interesting to see, when you mouse-over the image (or click on it for the full image), you'll see an image with a chart set over with the given position of our Sun.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome as usual, space boy!


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2008)

what's even cooler, is if you go here:

GLIMPSE / MIPSGAL Viewer at Alien Earths Online - www.alienearths.org

and hit Launch Viewer


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh My Goodness


----------



## noodles (Jun 11, 2008)

Leon said:


> what's even cooler, is if you go here:
> 
> GLIMPSE / MIPSGAL Viewer at Alien Earths Online - www.alienearths.org
> 
> and hit Launch Viewer



Awesome.


----------

